# Almonds Blooming Early?



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

that seems a bit early?


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

Paramount is telling me the first week of Feb will be fine (Bakersfield). It's supposed to be right at freezing every night this week. Some of my stuff are early varieties.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Pat H said several growers thought it would be early. He said he couldn't see that anything was pushing in the orchards he looked at,though.

If you remember, the orchards along I-5 south of Red Bluff started the last week in January last year and its been just as warm this year. My bees at the 3000 foot elevation have been flying every day .


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Bloom dates don't really change much. Sometimes an older orchard will be early but over all, first blooms show 7-10th of February. Moving in does start hot&heavy last week of January. I did see some bees placed in the trees already today, Fresno county.


----------



## bendriftin (Nov 1, 2010)

I too have heard the last week of January, into the first week of February. Hey has anyone had any dealings with "the pollination connection" brokers.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

North of Merced today, checking orchard, they believe bloom will be later due to extra chill hrs this yr compared to last. Bloom last year started Feb 17th, I hoping it stays about same time frame. I also spoke with grower in Fresno who believed the opposite, he thinks early due to amount of irrigation water being used. Its warmer than rain and can push the roots.

Thats what I know. usually the bloom is very consistant around 10th in south valley, 17th turlock area. but only feel early when we are behind schedule!!

Happy pollination to all


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Stanislaus county, February 17, 2011: Sonora almonds at 29% bloom. If you go to the Blue Diamond web site you can view their field reports from past years.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

I checked my post from last year to see when the first "wild" ones opened up. Twas 1/31/11. The recent days have been hot and dry while the nights have been putting frost on the car tops nearly every morning. My guess at this point is "earlier than last year" for first open flowers. Buds are pushing. Last night I mentioned to my wife that the warm early evening temps were around the point where the crickets would start chirping in the creek bed. Once that happens the almonds will be next to start singing that spring is here. By the way. Where did winter go? Did it ever come in 2012? Will keep you posted with "first bloom" reports.


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Our Growers in Arbuckle, Chico and Red Bluff want the hives around February 5 - 8 same as last year.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

bendriftin said:


> I too have heard the last week of January, into the first week of February. Hey has anyone had any dealings with "the pollination connection" brokers.


We did our own.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Bees are starting to be set out.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

IMG_0581.jpg
IMG_0582.jpg
IMG_0580.jpg

Here are two photos of almond trees taken yesterday. The trees blooming are early nectarines.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Retry. The images aren't available the way you Posted them.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Right on schedule the mud arrives with the bloom. Didn't have to look too hard to see early varieties starting to pop open today in the northern Sac Valley. A whole lot of hive moving going on now.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

And now my folks are saying up to several days late in the Northern region.
What are you seeing?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

About right on time.... Ours are trending having started on the 9 th and 10 th ( younger trees) while the neighbor's across the road is full pink in every row except the buttes ( 8 years olds) Forecast today and tomorrow will take the coats off of the rest. While we were painting yesterday we had many a bee stop on the painting tables to take a break on the newly minted equipment will laden with Almond pollen sitting on their legs. Wasn't even a great day out. Today they aught to be pulling in a pound a hive.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Temps are forecast to be in the 70s the next few days. It should be great for the bees and the trees.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

That sure beats the heck out of the lousey weather we had last year.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Yeah, all that rain was a real bummer, but it was surprising how full of pollen the hives were. Though not much honey.

Maybe this will be one of those years that the mudflaps drag coming home. Though I hate to jinx it by saying it.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

77 today. Nectar and pollen pouring in. I guess i will postpone the next round of feeding.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Thakn you for that update, Mike.
VERY good news.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

It looks like there might be some chance of rain over the next several days, but looks good further out. Some are worried about early swarming. I saw your bee pics on the OR website(great bees). YOU should be worried about early swarming

When I drove down I5 on Wed. gas was 3.90 something. When I headed north that evening, ALL the stations were at 4.09
I hope fuel comes down before its time to move out.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Wish bees inmy area were carrying nectar and pollen. One load is close to I 5 and Manning south west of Fresno. Bloom in this yard was about 90 percent and you had to look to find ANY pollen,,,maybe one bee every two minutes and small amount of nectar on Thursday. Most trees in this area were at peak bloom. Friday I was looking at another load located about 15 miles north west of first Load and a few miles west of Fresno. Same thing...little pollen and nectar Temperature was 78 degrees. Beekeepers in the area 
were all hauling around totes of syrup feeding. I had lunch with one and talked to a few more and all beekeepers in our area are seeing a dry bloom. Looks like the trees took a break with about 65 percent of normal blossoms. I drove over From Vegas(much cheaper flight) and trees in southern Kern Co had peddle fall and some green starting to show...looks like a quick fast bloom if cool weather dont slow it and I'm betting on a small almond crop. Feeding my bees syrup and pollen this week! I was thinking before cool weather today that 10 to 15 days in my area it will be over.


----------



## JCA Beeswax Processing (Feb 18, 2012)

Bees around shop were absent in the AM working local orchards. Wind is up on the Westside and a few bees started around the shop in the early afternoon. Wind should have shut down exposed hives. Dust is moderate to severe around worked ground.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

This was the first orchard I saw come into bloom.Leaves are coming out on it. But most in the area(far north) were reaching full bloom. The wind is not going to help. Probably not going to be able to skip feeding for long, but who knows? 

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0669.jpg


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Gonna be a fast in and out. Our NPs are turning green. The buttes have about 5% that still need to open. Rest shining nicely. Lots of flowers. If this keeps up the Carmels will be breaking branches come summer. This show will be wrapped up in 10 days or less. "Pink Snow" on the ground in the trees across the road already..... Grafting starts next week. Here we go....again...


----------



## bendriftin (Nov 1, 2010)

So what is the word around the chowchilla area,anyone know. How long before the last petal falls?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Honey-4-All said:


> Gonna be a fast in and out.


Well if thats the case Phil, come-on over, got plenty blues to load out.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the offer.  You know if you are truly stuck you may give me a buzz. Might be a good opportunity to test drive a new (lightly used) Swinger?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I drove down yesterday to gather up feeder cans. It was very windy ahead of the coming rain. Bees were working as it warmed up, but the wind was giving them trouble.This picture shows the contrast between early blooming varieties and late in the same orchard. Of course, fungicides were being applied .


http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0682.jpg


----------

